# 1/28th pan car



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

how small can it go?  
http://www.pro-z.com/v8/


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah these guys have been around for a couple years now, this is like the 8th version of this chassis they have released. did you see the 4wd version?? SWEET!!!


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

looks like a nice solid car, but how heavy would that be with servo/esc/receiver/batts installed? very cool though


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

it looks really neat but man you are talking a lot of bucks there


----------



## Spazbite (Feb 27, 2007)

that too lol. If I still had access to a machine shop I could make something similar to that. I had considered designing my own chassis before but no longer have the resources to do so.


----------



## losiman2 (Mar 27, 2006)

looks kinda like a brp copy to me get a brp instead there awsome


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have two brps great cars for the money


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea brps are grrreeeattt


----------

